# neuer Singletrail in St. Englmar



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zufällig habe ich bei mountainbike-magazin.de einen bericht über St. Englmar gefunden ... bin da auch schon öfter unterwegs gewesen, demnach gibt es einen neuen Singletrail:

_Singletrail-Strecke:
Seit kurzer Zeit gibt es einen 3-km-Parcours, der als Singletrail um den Predigtstuhl im Wald angelegt wurde. Start der markierten Strecke ist der Langlaufparkplatz der Hirschenstein-Loipe in Englmar-Predigtstuhl.
_

hat jemand hier nähere Infos dazu bzw. ist jemand den trail schonmal gefahren ?


----------



## ZeusRider (13. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin die Trails um St. Englmar noch nicht gefahren, stehen aber fest auf dem Plan zum Austesten, nachdem St. Englmar ja mit vollmundig wirbt:

"Größtes zusammenhängendes, markiertes Bikenetz (300 km) des Bayerischen Waldes, rund um Sankt Englmar, Neukirchen, Schwarzach, Kollnburg, Achslach, Rattenberg und Konzell."

Wenn´s sich bei dem Single Trail um eine offizielle Bike-Tour handelt, die auch auf der Bike-Karte drauf ist, dann kann sich´s eigentlich nur um Tour 45 handeln. Auf der Tour #48 gibt´s zumindest schon mal 2km Single Trail.


Falls Du inzwischen mehr weißt, bitte Rückinfo - würde mich auch interessieren!

Keep on riding...
ZR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha67974 (25. August 2009)

[email protected],

ich glaube, ich hab den Trail lokalisiert....zumindest den Start des Trails! Wir werden das am WE mal auschecken als Teil einer Tour beginnend von Bernried - St. Englmar - Predigtstuhl - Hirschenstein - Böbrach - Bernried. Guckst Du hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25824.html

die Spitzkehre nordwestlich dürfte der Beginn des Trails sein oder zumindest nah dran...we will see...

auch interessant:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24289.html

lässt sich bestimmt kombinieren!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Schoasdromme (8. Mai 2018)

Alter Thread, mich interessiert´s  trotzdem:
Gibt es den Singletrail noch?
Lohnt sich die Anfahrt von gut 1 Std.?
Ich möchte die Abfahrt mit einer Tour verbinden.


mfG. Marko


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Juni 2018)

Trail steht nun bei trailforks online


----------

